# Are Graco and Titan compatible?



## blackstone (Nov 30, 2008)

I've got 3 sprayers, and lots of parts (extra guns and hoses, lots of tips, etc.)

I'm thinking of pickiup up a Titan 1140 second hand. Does anyone know if my Graco hose and guns will work with a Titan sprayer

THanks!


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

I don't use airless sprayers, but as long as the psi is the same for both pumps, & guns, I can't imagine how there could be a problem. All the gun cares about is the psi, & flow rate (material volume). 
Joe


----------



## Halo (Oct 3, 2007)

Tips can vary between the two brands mentioned. It will mostly depend on the spraygun and guard as to what tip will work. As mentioned, hoses, sprayguns, etc. are not pump brand specific. Just be sure the proper ratings are met. Remember that all of those items are considered consumables and thus may not have much life left in them.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes, the hoses and guns should be compatible with each other. :thumbsup:
Check this out. *Click Here*


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

Everything will work. The only thing that would be brand specific would be tips and housings. I have heard that the titan tips will work with a graco rac5 housing but have never tried it, I only use graco tips and housings.
I always shy away from used pumps, you never know how bad they were mistreated, scarred pistons and piston sleaves are expensive to replace.


----------

